# PRISHTINA | ENK Complex | 165m | 42 fl | 24 fl | 20 fl | U/C



## liburni

*[Prishtina] ENK Complex || 165m || 42 fl || U/C *










*Info:*

*Location: Prishtina, Kosovo

Height: 165 m *

*Status: Under Construction

Investor: ENK Invest Group

Main contractor: Konstruktor (Split,Croatia)

Estimated Completion: Phase 1: 2011, Phase 2: 2014

Cost: 400 million EURO

Architect: www.anarch.biz*



*Renders:*
















































*Location of the ENK Complex, and other highrise/infrastructural projects in the nearby-area.. *

All the projects in this map are U/C, with the exception of WTC Prishtina which may be relocated somewhere else soon, because the highway junction is going to occupy a part of its landplot and cause some changes in the regulation plan for the nearby area











Picture showing the construction site (From RTK channel)












*Promo Video:*


----------



## HD

massive. interesting design too


----------



## liburni

It will give Prishtina a skyline for sure, as it is being built close to this other approved project:

WTC in Prishtina:


----------



## liburni

another promo video of the ENK Complex


----------



## Alle

What company is ENK, and who owns it?

I have to say the first couple of renders look really good and ambitious. Beautiful design, so nature-inspired and harmonic looking :cheers: .


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Alle said:


> What company is ENK, and who owns it?
> 
> I have to say the first couple of renders look really good and ambitious. Beautiful design, so nature-inspired and harmonic looking :cheers: .


"ENK Invest Group" is an albanian Prishtina-based company/investor group. Founder, CEO and co-owner of the company is Edmond Kerliu, a businessman with a portofolio of various investments in Kosovo and Macedonia (mostly food processing)..


----------



## juniorzzi

Wow!!
I love it!!!
Thats a nice beggining to Kosovo!!


----------



## G.C.F

juniorzzi said:


> Wow!!
> I love it!!!
> Thats a nice beggining to Kosovo!!


I totally agree with you. This is very good start for kosovo specially for this short period time. And i think and hope that more this kind projects will come.

Sorry my english.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

The promo video on the first post of this thread, has been removed from youtube... 

*Official promo video can be found at: www.anarch.biz* (click "ENK Complex", under the "Projects" section)


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*Some skyline pics*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

the official promo video, is back on youtube:


----------



## Union.SLO

wonderful project!! nice video, it's just too long


----------



## MDguy

Wow! i think its great!


----------



## Bosanac

Screw the tower, this chick is HOT !!!epper:



Seriously though, the tower is great. Happy to see Kosovo developing.


----------



## G.C.F

Chick is hot, as almost all chicks in kosovo. But im happy too, because we need this kind project in our country.


----------



## Worg

A skyline defining project is beginning construction in Prishtina, the capital city of Kosovo which recently became independent making it the youngest country in Europe.

The once war torn country is currently enjoying a flurry of activity in the architecture stakes, this project will see some new life breathed into the capital.

Standing at 165 metres, the project named The ENK Complex after its investors the ENK Investment Group, comes from the grey matter of architects, Anarch, and is being developed by Konstruktor.

Coming with a price tag of 400 million euros the complex has a somewhat unusual look about it. It's dominated by a single tower but rising from the shared podium are other adjacent blocks of different heights giving it a stepped look. Concrete ridges and balconies picked out on the glass facades also enhance this look.

Set on a wide podium base the complex will offer over 285,000 square metres of floor space which will accommodate high end office spaces, apartments, hotels and of course what no project should ever be without shoe shops... well retail space in general.

On the varying parts of roof which are quite numerous for one project, sky gardens feature heavily giving leafy relief for stressed out workers or those weary from to much shoe shopping. These roofs and the almost heaped profile of the buildings, particularly when viewed from certain angles, give it the impression of a massive glass termite mound teaming with humans.

The glazed facades will aid in climate control as well as giving views of the surrounding countryside though how long it will remain countryside is debateable with offers of investment flooding in from all over the world.

The complex is hoped to be open for business in the next five to six years and will no doubt have all the things expected of a multi use spaces such as gyms, spas and pools, giving the people of Kosovo some much needed R+R space as well as a prestigious address for those that can afford it.

Phase one is due to be completed in 2011 with phase 2 coming in three years later in 2014.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1490


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

^^ Cool... thanks for sharing that article :cheers2:


----------



## Chadoh25

Its not my style, alittle to modern for my taste. But never the less its a great addition to the skyline of one of Serbia's lovely cities!


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

Chadoh25 said:


> Its not my style, alittle to modern for my taste. But never the less its a great addition to the skyline of one of Serbia's lovely cities!


A the silly serbian dream.... I must say you people have the best imagination in the world....not only do they claim they have a country within Bosnia but a city named Kosovo... Fake up, life is not a fairy tale


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

*Moderation Warning*

*
Keep the political debate out of the thread*

The next person to mention politics in this thread will have his/her account suspended for one week.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

...


Ultimo said:


> here some recent photos 1 week ago...


----------



## alocaloc

me agrada mucho el diseño


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Construction Update 12.03.2009:




Ultimo said:


> Enk Complex:


----------



## Banjaluchanin

Wow, great projects! It was about time thas Southern Serbia got a project like this and is developing, not just the Cental Serbia and Vojvodina. GO KOSOVO AND METOHIJA! kay:


----------



## geronimo_rs

Very nice project for Priština. With it's 165 m, it will be the highest building in Serbia.


----------



## Piacensa

raja iz ćoška;33566096 said:


> Very nice project for Priština. With it's 165 m, it will be the highest building in Serbia.



Yes its righttt PriSHtinas Highest Project...Its the Highest KOSOVO'S and BALKANS


----------



## nixy

raja iz ćoška;33566096 said:


> Very nice project for Priština. With it's 165 m, it will be the highest building in Serbia.


After tower on Avala (202m)...


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

nixy said:


> After tower on Avala (202m)...


Avala, isnt even a skyscraper.... Its just a tv tower...

Anyway, from some angles, the tallest part of the ENK Complex looks like a single tower, but actually its a twin tower, connected through 9 continuous glass-covered skybridges.. Therefore making it the tallest twin tower complex in the Balkans 











one of the engineering companies involved in the project:

http://www.ldk.gr/pdf/news/new/ldknewproject03.pdf


----------



## nixy

^^ OK, twin maybe... I'm very happy for this project!


----------



## geronimo_rs

What about this economic crisis? Will it affect ENK Complex?


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Apparently not... The construction works have started to intensify lately..


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

from another angle:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

a couple of new renders, by www.molosgroup.com (advertising company)


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Ultimo said:


> update 14.04.09


...


----------



## Buddy Holly

Great stuff! Nice, deep hole to build the foundation on


----------



## skyperu34

So many gardens ans trees around and on every terrace in the project makes it very interesting, ecological and innovative ! I like it very much ! Congrats to the architect !


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

4mgroup (co-architects) about the ENK Complex:

http://www.4mgroup.co.uk/



*ENK Complex:*


----------



## Petr

raja iz ćoška;33573376 said:


> What about this economic crisis? Will it affect ENK Complex?


In Kosovo they don't need credits.


----------



## Shezan

OMG :uh:

stunning project!


----------



## Buddy Holly

Petr said:


> In Kosovo they don't need credits.


Once you secure credits from major banks and sign agreements with them, you don't need to keep asking for credit. In Poland it might be different, seeing as everything is much better there, including asking for the same credit 250,000 times


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Posted by Buddy_Holly in the albanian subforum:


17.04.2009



Buddy Holly said:


> Nje foto prej nje pespektive ma te nalte, vec me pas ide se sa e thelle osht gropa


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Photos by Labi_206


*21.04.2009:*


ENK construction billboard


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

2 videos of the construction works, also filmed by Labi_206



*21.04.2009:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Posted by Buddy Holly in the albanian subforum:



Buddy Holly said:


> Some photos of the *ENK Skyscraper Complex* dated April 28, 2009. I was able to snatch exactly 3 photos before that asshole and his friend sitting there started acting like retards.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*28.04.2009 by Labi_206:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*Video Update*



*28.04.2009, by Labi 206:*


----------



## Buddy Holly

That hole is huge! :cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Photo by www.onupks.com:


----------



## Mister gaylord

What a lot of progress


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ All I see is a huge pit. 

But I like this project. It is massive.


----------



## Marlon Flores

is a huge project .....I can not believe it. congratulations my friends.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

...



Ultimo said:


> 25.05.09


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

...


Ultimo said:


> qe do foto te dates *13.07.09*


----------



## flyingangelwu

"ENK Invest Group" is an albanian Prishtina-based company/investor group. Founder, CEO and co-owner of the company is Edmond Kerliu, a businessman with a portofolio of various investments in Kosovo and Macedonia (mostly food processing)..
__________________


----------



## MarioGutiérrez

Amazing building! Love it! It will be a symbol of Kosovo for sure


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*Screenshots from the new promo video of the ENK Complex at the ENK website:*

Watch it at:
www.enkinvestgroup.com

*
The Shopping Center*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*
The Hotel*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*The Offices*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*
The Appartments*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Sales advertisement in a newspaper:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

6361393


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*ENK Complex/4th October 2009*
*Photos by Labi_206*

































I think they have finally reached the projected depth, for the 7 underground floors...


----------



## SkaNdErBeG




----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Official construction photos from last month - dated 15th September 2009. 

*Projected depth of 26 meters has been reached. Foundation works are expected to begin soon.*

www.enkinvestgroup.com


----------



## Plisat

This is posted by Skenderbeg in Albanian sub-forum. On the right, next to ENK is another big hole of Axis project. Another big project under construction. 




SkaNdErBeG said:


> View from Austrian embassy. Photo by rudolf.moser, Flickr, taken 9th October


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

They have started building the foundations!!! Photos are dated 01.12.2009. Enjoy! :cheers2:

:dance:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Remarkable depth! Congrats to the owners and may godspeed them! Also, thanks for finding these photos, truly appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Buddy Holly said:


> Remarkable depth! Congrats to the owners and may godspeed them! Also, thanks for finding these photos, truly appreciated. :cheers:


You're welcome man.... Yeah, the hole is huge....:cheers:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

New render:


----------



## Dancing Banana

for me one of the best project in whole europe. congrats! hope it turns out as good as on the renders.


----------



## liburni

Another vague render:


----------



## AmRodam

love this design! I have added the project to Urbika... 
http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/687-enk-complex

Can anybody help me with the exact location? I could not find it... 

@SkaNdErBeG . Have you joined Urbika already? If you have I will put the project under your name as you posted it first on Skyscrapercity....


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

maartens said:


> love this design! I have added the project to Urbika...
> http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/687-enk-complex
> 
> Can anybody help me with the exact location? I could not find it...
> 
> @SkaNdErBeG . Have you joined Urbika already? If you have I will put the project under your name as you posted it first on Skyscrapercity....


maartens: thanks, I will join Urbika :cheers:

The exact location of the project is here, as seen from Google Earth:











or as seen more detailed in this other map of the Lakrishte area that I modified (project nr.1 is the ENK Complex):


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*Construction Update - 15th March 2010*
photos by www.enkinvestgroup.com

:cheers:


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

progressing very nicely, how many workers are at the location on average? Also do they work in 24 hour shifts or?


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

SaRaJeVo-City said:


> progressing very nicely, how many workers are at the location on average? Also do they work in 24 hour shifts or?


I have no clue


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Looks impressive!


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

*Construction Update - 30th March 2010*


----------



## liburni

circum said:


> what will it look like when completed?


----------



## Buddy Holly

SkaNdErBeG said:


> *Construction Update - 30th March 2010*


Slowly but surely. :cheers:


----------



## Henrich37

Good working. Good pictures.


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *2 Qershor *


....................


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *09.06.2012
> *


...............


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> ^^


.............................


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *16.06.2012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.* Bonjani copy + paste linqeve se e kom tejkalu kufizimin e "bandwidth" per kete muj e keshtu dalin deri mujin e ardhshem. Flm. *


.....................


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


>


..................


----------



## Lum Lumi

*27.06
*


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *07.07.2012
> *


...............


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *13.07.2012
> *


.....................


----------



## Lum Lumi

*28.07
*


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *12.09.2012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorame
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...8I/AAAAAAAAqTc/YaxpMtO2QPQ/s1280/IMG_0823.JPG


.................


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> 7.11.2012
> 
> Kohe me shi, po punohej


....................


----------



## Kulla

Lum Lumi said:


> *18.11.2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tjeter kand


.....................


----------



## prishtina2012

Estimated Completion: Phase 1: 2011, Phase 2: 2014

ENK qe tek ne 2013-ten ko me dal mbi toke, kom pershtypjen qe kurre s'do ta ket formen e projektit.


----------



## Kulla

bluebird_pr said:


> *ENK - 15 Prill 2013*


.........


----------



## Kiboko

Such a massive project, very nice though. Are the current build floors meant to be above ground or underground?


----------



## egzonsh7

does anybody know that when this project will be complete its been on for so many years now, they are working very slow i believe


----------



## Kulla

Driti_London said:


> Sot me *07.05.2013*


..............


----------



## Dakaro

This project is like a new way for Prishtina. I hope in future in this city will be more good projects like this.


----------



## Kulla

edit....


----------

